# For The Love Of Esperanza



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Today, Anza comes to her new home. I am nervous to have the responsibility of owning a horse, but excited to be able to have the opportunity. 

I am so worried that she'll be scared and won't fit in with the other horses. Jeez, I sound like she's my child on her first day of school.

She is a great girl with an amazingly calm temperament. I couldn't ask for more in a first horse. She will teach ME, and that's what I need right now. Will update with lots of pictures when she arrives!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Cannot wait!


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Anza was great and made herself right at home. We will keep her in her stall for 24 hours then turn her out to pasture. She paced a little bit but came up to the window when anyone walked by to greet them. I can just tell that she's going to become a barn favorite!




























Tomorrow we will work with her in the round pen and see how she does. My saddle is arriving on Saturday so I will take her for a ride then!


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

She looks so good in green! My baby did great today. I braided her mane and she just sat there and took it. We trotted around the round pen and she followed me beautifully. Tried to work on backing up and girl did NOT want to step back. She finally did with me pushing her but she looked so confused like "why are you pushing me around." Oh well. Will work on it tomorrow again.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Horsea had an attitude today. I posted it in a thread here if you want to read. It's only day two so I'm trying not to read too much into it but yeah... kind of down right now...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/scared-horse-help-398458/


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing ^^ Hope things get a tad easier~


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

I couldn't end on a bad note today. Spoke with the previous owner and she talked me through everything. Said how I needed to be way firmer with her and that she would submit to me eventually.

Rainy and cold night. Perfect for a hard training session right? Putting on the halter was a bit of a difficult task as she was eating her hay dinner. But I physically picked up her head and she obeyed. Into the round pen we go!

At first she totally ignored me as I'm standing there in the mud and rain. She neighed and I firmly told her no and approached with lead rope in hand. Slamming it on the ground, I yelled trot, and she began to trot around me. At first, she would slow down which prompted me to whack it on the ground and yell trot again. After about 5 minutes or so, I didn't have to do any more whacking. She just trotted in circles with one ear on me. 

When I stopped turning and said "whoaa" she would stop and walk over to me. I would pet her head, attach the lead rope, and work on backing up. Stubborn little thing does not like backing up. But she licked and chewed and finally backed up.

We repeated this whole process before going into the warm barn for the dreaded grooming. If you read my thread, you will know that earlier today she was impossible when it came to grooming. Well guess who just sat there like a good girl and didn't move an inch? Yep. Good girl. Well, she did move for a bucket once which got her a whack and she didn't move at all after that. I turned her into her stall with her hay and went on my way!

I am so happy right now. We will be working on this through the weekend and hopefully be ready for a ride on Monday. But if not, no rush. Taking things slow and asserting my dominance. Thanks be to horse forum!


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Zexious said:


> Subbing ^^ Hope things get a tad easier~


Thank you! And thanks for the sub!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

She's a really cute horse. Some of your trouble might be her still settling in. Moving is pretty stressful. I hope things get easier!


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Viranh said:


> She's a really cute horse. Some of your trouble might be her still settling in. Moving is pretty stressful. I hope things get easier!


Thank you! Yes, I'm sure she is uneasy in her new home but I will keep working her everyday. She is really well cared for so I'm sure it will just take some time for the newness of everything to wear off.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Le boyfriend came out and met Anza for the first time and boyyy was she good! We trotted in the round pen and he helped me brush her down. She let him pet her and even hug her. She will definitely be ready to ride on Monday I think. Exciting!!!


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Click the link above to watch us in the round pen today!


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

First ride with Anza! We went on a three hour trail ride. She did sooo good minus not paying attention to her bit. Need to get a stronger one but I wanted to see how she did in a mild one. What a brave girl. Didn't blink twice at logs and streams. My baby! Will ride her English tomorrow as my saddle came in.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Please don't get a stronger/harsher bit.
Do some work with getting her to respond to the one you have her in currently.
What do you ride her in now? A snaffle?


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

If she was a western horse she may have to be retrained to accept contact with a snaffle bit. My western trained QH mare set her jaw against a snaffle bit but went well in a curb. It took me a couple of months of dressage lessons to get her going really well for me in a snaffle. What did you ride in and what was she used to in her previous home?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree don't go harsher work on getting her softer. I know you said they rode her in a snaffle so maybe she isn't respecting you still not so much the bit. I rode a hard headed Arab who's brain was so fried from racing and then being run before proper training in barrels in a plain d ring snaffle it took me awhile but I got him to where I could walk trot lope woah with a small slide an even do a slow pattern on him in it which before was a scRy thought. Don't go harsher remember everything is still new to her and she needs you to lead her


----------

